# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  AAS eBook Library

## AD

i have a few ebooks on AAS that i would love to share with the rest of the members of the forum. i have uploaded them to a free file sharing site but before i post the links, can anyone tell me:

1. will i be breaking any rules?
2. is anybody interested in reading ebooks?

let me know

UPDATE:
here are the links:

1. The Layman's Guide to Steroids 1 (by Mick Hart)
http://www.4shared.com/office/7jF15R...teroids_1.html

2. The Layman's Guide to Steroids 2 (by Mick Hart)
http://www.4shared.com/office/ybPQf-...teroids_2.html

3. The Layman's Guide to Steroids 3 (by Mick Hart)
http://www.4shared.com/office/BMDFHk...teroids_3.html

4. Anabolics 9th Edition 2009 (by William Llewellyn)
http://www.4shared.com/office/aEViCE...lics_2009.html

5. Anabolics 2006 Edition (by William Llewellyn)
http://www.4shared.com/office/-OGZRf...lics_2006.html

6. Chemical Muscle Enhancement 1 (by L. Rea)
http://www.4shared.com/office/wP2RZh...han***ent.html

7. Chemical Muscle Enhancement 2 (by L. Rea)
http://www.4shared.com/office/Jwb_n6...***ent_2_.html

8. Complete Steroid Handbook 2004 Edition (by Hardcore)
http://www.4shared.com/office/qb6g63...ok2004Edi.html

9. The Ultimate Diet 2.0 (by Lyle McDonald) NEW
http://www.4shared.com/office/9mGDRI..._Lyle_McD.html

10. The New Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding (by Arnold Schwarzenegger) NEW
http://www.4shared.com/office/Ee4cH0...-The_New_.html

11. The Warrior Diet (by Ori Hofmekler) NEW
http://www.4shared.com/office/rHwTR1...i_Hofmekl.html

12. Textbook of Medical Physiology 11th Edition (by Gyton and Hall) NEW
http://www.4shared.com/office/IgDjXP...ton_Hall_.html

13. Grant's Atlas of Anatomy 13th Edition (by Agur and Balley) NEW
http://www.4shared.com/office/LIar0I...my__13th_.html

----------


## DanB

mabey pm a mod/vet to ask them if you can post the link

but wait free shit, I'll have me some of that if you want to pm me the link  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AD

hey dan. pm on the way

----------


## Brickhouse

Could you PM me the link too friend  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AD

no objections from any admin/moderators?

----------


## Brohim

post first ask questions later

----------


## AD

sounds good
here goes

**go to the links a few posts down**

let me know if any links are not working, i'll try to sort it out.
anyone else with any other ebooks to share?

----------


## Brohim

ol boy said he fed his goldfish some Dbol . hahaha said it got big.

----------


## AD

so, has anybody tried the downloads yet? working fine? any feedback? anybody else has any books to share?

----------


## gearbox

i cant download any of them. but the basic one your sent me in a pm, same set up as these I uploaded no problem

----------


## AD

what were the errors on your screen? i just checked the links, seems to work fine for me. did you wait the 20secs and then click the "Download File Now"?

----------


## djdizzy

Link arent working for me either. When I click on it, it says : The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## AD

Thats really wierd. Anyway, i'll try to upload them to another site and post new links soon.

----------


## AD

i have uploaded the books again using another account. lets see if these links work.

http://www.4shared.com/office/7jF15R...teroids_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ybPQf-...teroids_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/BMDFHk...teroids_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/aEViCE...lics_2009.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/-OGZRf...lics_2006.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/wP2RZh...han***ent.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Jwb_n6...***ent_2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/qb6g63...ok2004Edi.html

----------


## jasc

Downloaded 1 on my phone n works perfectly!

Thanks bro

----------


## AD

You're welcome jasc! just curious, did you use one of the old links or the new links?

----------


## jasc

> welcome jasc! just curious, did you use one of the old links or the new links?


I was able to DL the Anabolics 2009 n Complete Steroid Handbook 2004 from both sets of links. The others start n immediately stop n I get an error "content not supported on phone". I have not tried any on the computer.

----------


## majikz

Oops

----------


## wmaousley

Thank you sir

----------


## AD

> Thank you sir


you're most welcome, sir!

i assume the links work?

----------


## Muscletech

Yes  :Smilie:  all the links work..

----------


## AD

bump

----------


## rasc170

i have most of these. Anyone care to say how good the chemical muscle enhancement series are?

----------


## EngineeredMayhem

I just downloaded them all, thanks for the x-mas gift!

----------


## SRdac

> i have most of these. Anyone care to say how good the chemical muscle enhancement series are?


Hello 
I'm just starting back at 53. The kids have finish school, and now it's my turn. Any help or advice would be great. I.e. what to look out for and best Pharm. to go with at age 53. I'm good on other info. Maybe forums or this forum for best instruction or examples on how many CSS per 100 kilo, lb or oz. Just a ball park, nothing I'm stone please. 
Thanks in advance. 
If anyone knows if any books ebooks or prints for general info, on what has work or whatever. 
I would be grateful.

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks for the books

----------


## AD

> Thanks for the books


i'm glad the links still work.  :Smilie:

----------


## AD

Bodybuilding - Diet - Lyle McDonald - The Ultimate Diet 2.0 - Download - 4shared - A D

----------


## AD

Arnold_Schwarzenegger-The_New_Encyclopedia_Of_Modern_Bodybuilding - Download - 4shared - A D

----------


## AD

The Warrior Diet - Ori Hofmekler - Download - 4shared - A D

----------


## AD

Human_Physiology_Gyton_Hall_ - Download - 4shared - A D

----------


## AD

Grant&#39;s Atlas of Anatomy (13th Ed)(gnv64) - Download - 4shared - A D

----------


## texasbeast

Thanks

----------


## Java Man

I'm glad this got bumped. I hadn't seen this thread before. This forum is too damned big! Like me!  :Wink/Grin:  lol j/k I'm puny!

Thanks AD!

----------


## AD

> I'm glad this got bumped. I hadn't seen this thread before. This forum is too damned big! Like me!  lol j/k I'm puny!
> 
> Thanks AD!


hope you find the books useful  :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal

Bump! gnna try and download now, Thanks AD!

----------


## AD

> Bump! gnna try and download now, Thanks AD!


Thanks for the bump LTN  :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal

No prob AD!

Seems to work for me, After you set up an account I got the same message " INVALID LINK blah blah" but just log in from that screen and it will start to download  :Smilie:

----------


## Quester

Outstanding.

Thank You

----------


## suicidalplaya

> Outstanding.
> 
> Thank You


that you for this post

----------


## suicidalplaya

have you got any new book and i ho[e you dont mind me asking ? 

thank you so much for your post

----------


## suicidalplaya

we should try and make good use of this post

----------


## Acegrey

Thanks AD these books have been very resourceful.

----------


## Skinny Sciolist

Awesome! I was looking all over the place for books I could find. Thank you for doing this work!

----------

